# carclew house cornwall jan 2012



## muppet (Apr 9, 2012)

not posted for a while been having laptop problems i hope are now resolved . this has been on the list for a while now finally got round to it . info on the link
http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-63464-remains-of-carclew-house-mylor
on with the pics


























































































thanks for looking


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

I really like that 

Did you know a big black dog was stalking you


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2012)

That must have been spectacular in its day,thanks for sharing.


----------



## muppet (Apr 9, 2012)

it always saddens me to see these once grand houses left like this


----------



## Flexible (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow. What a place. Those people had to have been stupidly wealthy. Nice one mate thanks for posting.


----------



## highcannons (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice one mate, liked the 'face'!






The pictures did have some surprises, the fence running through the house and the Georgian Bloody Great RSG!

Thanks for posting


----------



## muppet (Apr 9, 2012)

i hadnt spotted the face before lol . i thought the rsj was a bit odd to


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 9, 2012)

What a stunning building. 
Such a shame that it's in this state.
Thankyou for the pictures!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 10, 2012)

@Muppet is that your dog what sort of dog is it


----------



## muppet (Apr 10, 2012)

onthebusescrazy said:


> @Muppet is that your dog what sort of dog is it



shes half black lab and half new foundland


----------



## Flexible (Apr 10, 2012)

highcannons said:


> Nice one mate, liked the 'face'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That's great HC, I missed that too! Like something out of HR Puffnstuff!


----------



## Stussy (Apr 10, 2012)

highcannons said:


> Nice one mate, liked the 'face'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This pic reminds me of gum gum from night in the museum strangely! Nice report, the building looks like a great explore!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

It looks abit like a whippet a bit lovely lab how many years have u had her


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice piks and report what a fab looking building it would have been in it's day as it looks pretty awesome still, it's like the Baron Hill mansion in Bueamaris's eqivalent in cornwall


----------



## adzst24 (Apr 26, 2012)

great pics would make a great place to photograph at dusk !
thanks for sharing.


----------



## cornishclive (May 3, 2012)

Hi all - I know I'm a newbie here (first post) but just in case others want to find this place, the owners of the ruins actually live in a bungalow just a stones throw from the ruins. 

I used to go to their bungalow on un-related matter and I know that they got hacked off with people coming in to what they consider part of their garden.

Personally, I think it should be made into a monument and made publicly accessible but I wouldn't want anyone getting hassle from the owners!

BUT - great pictures! I managed to get one of this place years ago but not a patch on whats shown here!

Clive


----------

